# Trad hair cut?



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Just curious to see who is sporting a trad haircut and what style it is? I had a flat top until I graduated from high school, the summer I graduated I changed, albeit slightly, to an Ivy leauge cut that I still sport to this day.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

You're probably not going to wrong with the sort that young John Kerry (far right) sported way back when:
https://www.boston.com/globe/nation/packages/kerry/images/day1/15.htm

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

And probably best to avoid the one he sported a few years later...
https://www.boston.com/globe/nation/packages/kerry/images/day3/01.htm


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

So long as your haircut is bad and WASPy. its Trad.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> You're probably not going to wrong with the sort that young John Kerry (far right) sported way back when:
> https://www.boston.com/globe/nation/packages/kerry/images/day1/15.htm
> ...


Mine is even shorter. About a 1/2" long on the sides and up to the crown. From the crown it gets progessively longer to the front of my head where I have just enough to comb it over. Identical to this;


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

That guy in the photo--that's how I imagine RJMan stares at the monitor every time he reads another pro-trad post. Poor fellow. A combination of constipation and wrath.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was in a hurry and looking like Prince Valiant, so I broke a cardinal rule and went to a "Unisex Hair Salon" a while back.

The very pleasant lady heard my spiel on non-style and cut it nice and short.

But now it's growing out and...

There is style! Creeping, insidious, hideous style!

To be precise, there's a part now. I haven't had a part since junior high school. I'll have to buy a comb. Or a hair brush.

Oh, hell's bells. This will not do. And I can't get to the ancient barber until Tuesday, which does me no good, as it's Election Day and I need to be out and about, taking the temperature of the voters, who are all gaga over proposed condominium projects and whether or not to end town maintenance of dirt roads...


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Your vocation is high calling. As a New England Presbyterian Minister named Fred Buechner once put it (and I'm paraphrasing), vocation is what happens when a person's great love (or passion) intersects with one of the world's needs. The world definitely needs good journalists who care about what they do (and why). 

As to the haircut question: have you been dedicated crew cut guy? Flat top?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Your vocation is high calling. As a New England Presbyterian Minister named Fred Buechner once put it (and I'm paraphrasing), vocation is what happens when a person's great love (or passion) intersects with one of the world's needs. The world definitely needs good journalists who care about what they do (and why).
> 
> As to the haircut question: have you been dedicated crew cut guy? Flat top?


Naah. Those are styles. I just let it fly - dry with a towel, comb with fingers, and that's it.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I like your style. 

Or lack thereof.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

The potential of the good 'ol fashioned comb-over to bore and underwhelm can't be ignored. Plain, simple. Still my m.o. after all these years.

A favorite examples of the look:
https://www.cctexas.com/images/g4/GeorgeWill.jpg

(note whale tie)

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Those styles remind me of Michael Dukakis, of whom Boston Herald columnist Howie Carr wrote, "He apparently combs his hair with a piece of toast."


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

We should all be so stodgy as to aspire to the toast-combed look.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carr should have said "lightly-buttered toast." Stronger.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Indeed.

https://www.pritchettcartoons.com/dukakis.htm


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

DartmouthMan88,

My exact hair cut! I am not particularly trad, as I prefer a more Anglo-Neopolitan look, but my sports have always been gymnastics and swimming and that cut works great for both! The sides are usually done with and 0A blade on the clippers.

alaric

"Bunter, I shall have to look like a newspaperman." 
"Then, my lord, I would suggest the suit we don't like and the regrettable tie." 
"Perfect!"


----------



## ibucephalus (Dec 14, 2002)

> quote: (note whale tie)


This image suggests that Prince Charles once had a sense of humour. Also, he seems to have worn many single-breasted jackets when young.


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

I have had my barber for over 22 years.
I like to kid him when I arrive for my haircut, and I say: "Hey Lou, I gotta picture for you. Can you make me look like...?"
He immediately interrupts and responds, "Sit your a** in the chair and let me cut your hair."
Lou turns 80 in October.

Boy, I will certainly miss him when he finally does retire.

Cheers,
Winn


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

_The potential of the good 'ol fashioned comb-over to bore and underwhelm can't be ignored. Plain, simple. Still my m.o. after all these years.

A favorite examples of the look:_https://www.cctexas.com/images/g4/GeorgeWill.jpg

Flash of realization:
One Saturday in the late '70's to early to mid' 80's, while I was visiting my parents in my hometown of Bethesda, Maryland, I recognized that George Will was in the barber chair next to me. It was the barber shop at the Bradley Shopping Center, Arlington Road, near Bruce Variety Store (an old fashioned five-and-dime that still has not changed after all these years.)
Same m.o. as me, too.

Cheers,
Winn


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

My hair is a bit thicker than Will's. Same idea, though.

Simple. Easy. If not completey boring:



Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I sport wavy hair.Would that be considered trad?


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

What about shaggy hair?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Louis M_
> 
> What about shaggy hair?


I think there's some degree of consensus that shaggy hair--so long as it doesn't resemble a mullet--is acceptable and, if you're a Kennedy, spot on.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel mighty tradly at this moment. A gal in a small local pub last night told me I resembled a "Kennedy." Guess that is either a compliment or maybe not! I didn't give her an opportunity to expound. (I have been told my facial structure is a lot like JFK and RFK, but not so much on the hair. Oh well, I guess it could be worse.)


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a cousin who looks exactly like a Kennedy. He's quite toothy as well, with floppy hair.

*"Buy the best, and you will only cry once." - Chinese proverb*


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Trad cuts:

1) Short back-and-sides 
2) Ivy League cut 
3) Tory hair


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:I have a cousin who looks exactly like a Kennedy. He's quite toothy as well, with floppy hair.


I have one who looks like he was precisely crossed between the Duke of Windsor and JFK.


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

A bit of a Trad-European crossover...


----------



## doccol (Nov 13, 2003)

> quote:Mine is even shorter. About a 1/2" long on the sides and up to the crown. From the crown it gets progessively longer to the front of my head where I have just enough to comb it over. Identical to this;
> https://haircutsformen.org/buzz/haircuts/buzz139.jpg


Wow, this dude seriously looks like a date rapist.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Trad cuts:
> 
> ...


on this order-- part on side add some Bryll creme-+ an old Barber who at least knows what a Princeton cut is-- best yet I'm only out 10$

average customer age in the shop is deceased.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

What is a "Princeton cut" exactly? Pics?


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vladimir Berkov_
> 
> What is a "Princeton cut" exactly? Pics?


https://citybarber.com/site/html/haircut.html

Seems like it's the same as an Ivy League cut...but don't know how reliable is that website.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

I like a No.4 razor cut (clippers) at the sides and back.
Longer on top & at the front.
Side parted on (my) left.
Then I like to let it _*flop*. _ 

Who are you to judge me?

D.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Very nice Mark -
Doesn't *flop* much, though, does he?

D.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_


Thanks, excellent pic. Cooper's very sensible, traditional short back-and-sides style distinguishes him in a sea of helmet hair and assorted mullets. Incidentally this is almost identical to my haircut, including the part, aside from the grey.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Thanks, excellent pic. Cooper's very sensible, traditional short back-and-sides style distinguishes him in a sea of helmet hair and assorted mullets. Incidentally this is almost identical to my haircut, including the part, aside from the grey.


This is my hair cut too, except I part it on the left, and it is _more_ grey!!!


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> This is my hair cut too, except I part it on the left, and it is _more_ grey!!!


I think grey looks good! It _better_ look good, because I've spotted a rogue grey hair or two in recent months... 

Do you think Cooper uses a clipper or shears? I insist to my barber (a young barber school-trained female, BTW) that she use shears. She moans and groans about it because it takes her so long, but I'm convinced the final product looks a lot better than clipper-cut hair. I've even had a few compliments, which I always pass on to her. 

I was a longtime customer at Subway Barbers in Greenwich, CT. Those guys are amazing. Very old school.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

My barber (talk about old school - he's 60+ from Italy) uses clippers for the sides and shears for the top. This is before straight razor shave around ears and back of neck, trimming my eyebrows and ear hair, talc around the shirt collar, Clubman scented towel to brush hair from face, head and shoulder massage all for $10!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, for the days when I had enough hair on my head to concern myself with such issues. I now wear what in NY is referred to as a suede cut, a rather self-explanatory title, which blends into my longer beard. Is it trad? I can't imagine a less meaningful question.

Esse Quam Videre


----------

